# French Black copper Marans?



## Bighead (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience raising this breed of chickens? The dark ones in the picture are supposed to be French Black Copper Marans, but now that they are feathering out I think they may be mixed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2013)

We had 2 black Maran hens. Nice layers and the eggs were a real dark, almost chocolate color. We plan to get a couple more to add to the flock. The old lady we have now seems to have retired herself.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Marans are well known for a couple things.  They lay one of the darkest eggs.  They are friendly and mild tempered.  The "French" tend to have feathers on their legs.  Two of the dark ones (in the second pic where four are lined up) look like they will be roosters.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 19, 2013)

I have two, but bought them as young adults.


----------



## Bighead (Apr 19, 2013)

I wanted them because of the dark eggs. I bought seven black chicks that was supposed to be marans and three that were supposed to be wellsumers. If you look real close at the brown chick in the second pic you can see feathers on its legs too. Maybe a couple will lay me a dark brown egg. They change every day ill post more pictures next week. Thanks for the replys!


----------



## Budda (Apr 30, 2013)

One with all the dark brown looks to be a FBCM hen.  Rest are roosters. Their combs are to big at that age to be layers


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2013)

We have 5 in the incubator waiting to hatch!


----------



## Dbender (Apr 30, 2013)

*chickens*

I am no chicken expert but it look likes a couple are going to be Cuckoo Marans not Black Marans.  The Cuckoo Marans  lay a dark egg also.  Not all Marans lay a very dark egg some about like a rir it depends on the bloodline and how dark the mother hen's eggs were.    All of their legs look to thick to be pure to me but it may just be the camera angle.  Good luck with them.  Every Maran rooster I've ever had were very friendly non agressive birds.


----------



## slip (May 1, 2013)

I have 4. Nice dark eggs, real tame birds.


----------



## Bighead (May 1, 2013)

*Two weeks older now*

The chicks with the red ovals around their head are what I think may be my maran pullets; two of them have feathered legs. One has a slightly bigger comb than the other two but not as big as the roosters its age. The chick with the blue oval around it I'm hoping is a pullet I don't know what breed it is but it has feathered legs too. Three of the roosters are looking like cuckoo marans with feathered legs. I bought seven black chicks as French Black Copper Marans and three brown chicks as Wellsummers.Tell me what you think!


----------

